

The Degradation of Java Developers - mun2mun
http://yakovfain.com/2012/10/11/the-degradation-of-java-developers/

======
Rickasaurus
One great thing about lambda expressions is that they filter out the
programmers who haven't updated their skills in 10 years.

I mean besides making a ton of problems way easier to solve.

------
herval
The sad thing is most recruiters/interviewers are also clueless: if you DON'T
include a gazillion frameworks on your CV, you're automatically out...

------
theGREENsuit
There's a ton of frameworks, technologies, whatever out there. They pop up all
the time. People are trying them out, simply to try to keep up with the
technology, which isn't a bad thing. But, I agree that creating a couple of
small projects with some new technology probably doesn't justify you listing
it on your resume as a skill.

------
VeejayRampay
People still bitch about ORMs in 2012? Jesus.

